# Early 1800's Cellar Hole



## Ye Olde Prospector (Apr 14, 2005)

Used my GPS with coordinates from 1892 Topo map to find this one. It is about 1 1/2 miles back in the woods now. Found 2 old dug wells with granite tops. There is a huge foundation and an old barn foundation. From size of trees in cellar hole looks like the place burned down about 1900. Found nearby family cemetary with just couple stones left standing, dating from early to late 1800's, no signs anyone has hunted bottles or metal detected here. Should be a good pontil dump here somewhere. Planning to do more searching this weekend. Should be fun, hope to find something. Picture of East end of cellar hole. It's still about 6-8 ft deep even after the place burned.


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Apr 14, 2005)

Here's anothe stone structure in the west end of the cellar hole.


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Apr 14, 2005)

My friend Larry standing By big Oak tree near one of the wells.


----------



## JohnRoy (Apr 14, 2005)

Dang, you guys really inspire me... I've been sort of bored for years, but now I have a new hobby! I'm going to meet with a member of the local historical society soon to see if he can direct me to some old local area maps of Augusta, GA, and the surrounding area. He used to be my Youth Minister years ago, but now he is in hospital administration...
 -John


----------



## Mainepontil (Apr 15, 2005)

Looks like a good one Cliff.  Good luck and keep us posted on your finds.

 Joel


----------



## portland med. man (Apr 15, 2005)

you outta sign that tree up for the largest tree registry .... can i come dig that hole place up all the walls and every where good luck and keep us posted......


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Apr 18, 2005)

Update.
 Went back to cellar hole Saturday with Larry and Paul, determined to find pontil dump. Larry made the find of the day,open pontil sarsaparilla with the base sticking up out of the leaves. Embossed front J.L.KELLY & CO/CHEMISTS/PORTLAND,ME  left side KELLY&CO and right side SARSAPARILLA. In good shape but will need to be tumbled to restore it. Lot of contents still coating inside. This must be long neck variant of the one listed as rare in DeGrafft's American Sarsaparilla book. It's about 3/4 in taller than the one illustrated in the book. Any info on value etc. is appreciated.


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Apr 18, 2005)

Some other stuff found in the area around where the sarsaparilla bottle was found. Lots of hand forged iron nails and etc. Nice little R W WALKER/BOSTON cologne bottle. Cleaned up nice, not pontilled but very close. That's the sarsaparilla in photo too.


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Apr 18, 2005)

Oh yes, we did find the main pontil dump. It was under a couple wagon loads of boulders and field stones, a real tear jerker. Guess they were pros at crushing the pontil bottles,not one survived. Found pieces of several different kinds of bitters, embossed medicines, colored flasks etc.etc. Saved a bunch of pieces and bases at least but still got to do more searching. No privey found yet, may even be something in bottom of cellar hole,plan to do some more metal detecting as well. there should be a later 1800's trash pit somewhere too. Ye Olde Prospector contemplating by the old wishing well after seeing all the broken pontilled bottles. Lots of un looking anyway.


----------



## kastoo (Apr 19, 2005)

Sounds like you have some nice shards to create a piece of art.


----------



## portland med. man (Apr 23, 2005)

sound like a tear jerker thats always the case they didnt want the kids or animals stepping on the broken glass so they covered it up with egyptian style rock piles... sme times the little ones survive but thats a long shot i usually still dig the piles up under it all they might be a few survivors ... watch out poison ivy loves rock piles keep it up the diggin any way peace.....


----------



## Mainepontil (Apr 24, 2005)

Sweet find guys.  I LOVE that Portland bottle.

 Joel


----------



## MainsE42 (Apr 24, 2005)

I live in Freeport, ME and I was wondering if you guys knew where to find a used metal detector in the area. I have been digging in bottle dumps around the pownal area over the last couple weeks. I wanted to check out an old cellar hole that I went to and investigated it's pretty overgrown now and resides on a privately owned farm, I don't know if anyone has dug there yet but I wouldn't be surprised, as it is so close to the road. Thanks for the great idea about using GPS and old Topo maps, I'll have to try that sometime.


----------



## portland med. man (Apr 25, 2005)

whats up mains freeport has been hit pretty dang good and yarmouth and pownal thats my old stomping grounds i`m origanally from yarmouth and have dug that area for years there is still a few places to hit but up that way it is getting harder and harder to find good dump sites..... good luck on the cellar hole if it`s the one on the old dump road you might have luck but it is posted really good and has stuff in it i found some pontils in it but need to get permission to do a full dig.... good luck anyway maybe we`ll bump into each other... one day....


----------

